# Problema VPN Linux

## Andrey_

Salve a tutti.

Ho provato diverse volte ad effettuare la connessione dal mio notebook alla rete della mia università ma senza successo.

In sostanza non riesco a far funzionare la connessione ad internet tramite la VPN dell'ateneo.

Ho compilato i moduli necessari del kernel come descritto qui: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PPTP

Ho installato i pacchetti necessari (net-dialup/ppp, net-dialup/pptpclient, net-misc/networkmanager-pptp) come richiesto dalla guida.

Successivamente ho provato a configurare i file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access e /etc/ppp/options.pptp in tutti i modi possibili e immaginabili, ma senza successo.

La mia configurazione attuale (NON FUNZIONANTE) è la seguente (ovviamente in questo post ogni ricorrenza dei miei dati di autenticazione l'ho sostituita con 'username' e 'password'):

```
Kernel version: 3.2.1-gentoo-r2
```

File /etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```
username PPTP password *
```

File /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access:

```
pty "pptp 160.97.20.15 --nolaunchpppd"

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

name username

remotename PPTP

ipparam UNICAL_Campus_Access
```

File /etc/ppp/options.pptp:

```

###############################################################################

# $Id: options.pptp,v 1.3 2006/03/26 23:11:05 quozl Exp $

#

# Sample PPTP PPP options file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

# Options used by PPP when a connection is made by a PPTP client.

# This file can be referred to by an /etc/ppp/peers file for the tunnel.

# Changes are effective on the next connection.  See "man pppd".

#

# You are expected to change this file to suit your system.  As

# packaged, it requires PPP 2.4.2 or later from http://ppp.samba.org/

# and the kernel MPPE module available from the CVS repository also on

# http://ppp.samba.org/, which is packaged for DKMS as kernel_ppp_mppe.

###############################################################################

# Lock the port

lock

# Authentication

# We don't need the tunnel server to authenticate itself

#noauth

# We won't do PAP, EAP, CHAP, or MSCHAP, but we will accept MSCHAP-V2

# (you may need to remove these refusals if the server is not using MPPE)

refuse-pap

refuse-eap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

# Compression

# Turn off compression protocols we know won't be used

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

# Encryption

# (There have been multiple versions of PPP with encryption support,

# choose with of the following sections you will use.  Note that MPPE

# requires the use of MSCHAP-V2 during authentication)

# http://ppp.samba.org/ the PPP project version of PPP by Paul Mackarras

# ppp-2.4.2 or later with MPPE only, kernel module ppp_mppe.o

# {{{

# Require MPPE 128-bit encryption

#require-mppe-128

# }}}

# http://polbox.com/h/hs001/ fork from PPP project by Jan Dubiec

# ppp-2.4.2 or later with MPPE and MPPC, kernel module ppp_mppe_mppc.o

# {{{

# Require MPPE 128-bit encryption

#mppe required,stateless

# }}}
```

I parametri della connessione sono descritti sul sito dell'ateneo: http://www.unical.it/portale/portalmedia/2011-12/Guida_linux_wp.pdf

Sottolineo che il sistema è connesso correttamente alla rete wireless d'ateneo, dato che 'ifconfig wlan0' mi visualizza l'ip assegnatomi dalla rete. (Esempio: 10.0.200.101)

Se faccio 'ifconfig ppp0' non vedo invece nessun ip assegnato (e l'interface ppp0 è down).

Vorrei quindi sapere se c'è qualcosa di errato nella mia configurazione, o qualcosa mancante.

Ho provato anche a seguire questa guida: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client ma sembra tutto a posto...

Per completezza invio i log  di 'pppd', in cui si legge di una misteriosa authentication failure:

pppd call UNICAL_Campus_Access logfd 2 nodetach debug dump

```
pppd options in effect:

debug        # (from command line)

nodetach        # (from command line)

logfd 2        # (from command line)

dump        # (from command line)

noauth        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

name username        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

remotename PPTP        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

pty pptp 160.97.20.15 --nolaunchpppd        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

ipparam UNICAL_Campus_Access        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

nobsdcomp        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

nodeflate        # (from /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access)

using channel 16

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbf28a257> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x1488684e> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:3c.df.ea.c4.fa.f8.4b.7c.a0.a8.78.77.16.6b.5e.92.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 fb 60>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> < 17 04 fb 60>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbf28a257> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x1488684e> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:3c.df.ea.c4.fa.f8.4b.7c.a0.a8.78.77.16.6b.5e.92.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x1488684e> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:3c.df.ea.c4.fa.f8.4b.7c.a0.a8.78.77.16.6b.5e.92.00.00.00.00]>]

rcvd [EAP Request id=0x31 Identity <No message>]

sent [EAP Response id=0x31 Identity <Name "gnsndr92c19m208h">]

rcvd [EAP Request id=0x32 type=0x19 20]

EAP: unknown authentication type 25; Naking

sent [EAP Response id=0x32 Nak <Suggested-type 13>]

rcvd [EAP Request id=0x33 MD5-Challenge <Value 80 c4 35 9f e5 84 43 24 2c 58 26 d3 12 0c cd 01> <Name "UNICAL-AD">]

Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets has world and/or group access

sent [EAP Response id=0x33 MD5-Challenge <Value 8b d8 a4 f5 56 71 d7 13 73 ef 82 45 57 f0 dd 15> <Name "username">]

rcvd [EAP Failure id=0x33]

EAP: peer reports authentication failure

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x5 14 88 68 4e 00 3c cd 74 00 00 03 2c]

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x5]

rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

script pptp 160.97.20.15 --nolaunchpppd, pid 10092

Script pptp 160.97.20.15 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 10092), status = 0x0
```

Spero di poter risolvere al più presto poiché ho bisogno della connessione ad internet all'interno dell'ateneo.

Ringrazio in anticipo per il supporto.

Saluti.

----------

## spugna

Credo ti manchi qualcosa nel file di configurazione:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> creare il file della connessione chiamandolo /etc/ppp/peers/Unical_Campus_Access
> 
> # vi /etc/ppp/peers/UNICAL_Campus_Access
> ...

 

Senza mppe non accederai mai  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

@Andrea, diverse persone mi hanno detto di aver avuto problemi, quindi, a parte la tua configurazione, la connessione potrebbe non andare a buon fine per altro. Quando verificherò ti farò sapere.

----------

